

Ask HN: reviewing a startup idea - phwr

I'm thinking about building a product similar to 99 dresses but for eye wear as sort of a side project. I believe many people will be more comfortable wearing glasses that have been used rather than something like a dress. Any advice or criticism you may have about the idea would be appreciated and ideas for "99 dresses for x" would also be helpful!
======
acoyfellow
Sounds like something you could definitely make a small MVP for, and not have
to spend much time/money on it.

It's pretty clear who you would target as a customer, so just test your market
and see if you can't get paying customers to demand you to continue.. That's
better than anyone on HN validating your idea!

------
livestyle
Validate it on craigslist via an ad :)

~~~
tehwebguy
Could you explain further?

~~~
livestyle
Check out this post ;) [http://www.nevblog.com/people-just-copied-this-and-it-
worked...](http://www.nevblog.com/people-just-copied-this-and-it-worked/)

------
abozi
you can pitch to <http://www.heystartup.com> and see what others would say.

------
true_religion
Do you mean like sunglasses?

~~~
nwat5
Yeah most likely. Maybe sunglasses as well as prescription frames?

